# Tretlager für Rocky Mountain Element Race



## Porvenir (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
Suche für mein RM Element Race, Bauj.2000 das passende Tretlager.
Shimano passt der Vierkantkonus nicht.
Habe eine Race Face Prodigy Forged Kurbel.
Wo könnte ich das passende Lager finden?


----------

